# Quit because Car quit



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

So my car has taken a crap, pretty certain this time, I rode it out once before when the car would not start, but somehow started again AFTER paying 400 dollars to get it towed to a shop and back after the car somehow worked fine... but now the engine is shaking and there is white smoke, the chances of it being a small fix is small, and got to thinking...even if it is an easy fix (which how could it be) do I really want to do this anymore? Even in my old car that I have superglued together to make this work, do I want to ever drive another pax? No. All of the sudden I am feeling free, Since 2015 I can count a handful of positives and literally thousands of negatives (if I counted). Even in a pos car this gig was not worth it. I have had jobs in between driving, but I am debating on pulling the numbers and the years together doing this as a reference for others, but why should I care? It is clearly a bad gig, but lets face it, we are bored and we have cars, or we ignore the fact it costs money to drive strangers, or we are addicted to the stories, or whatever reason. The rates are insanely low, and anyone doing this in a car that they are not ready to walk away from on an instant is really in for a surprise how bad of a deal this really is. All I know is I cannot wait for my next car to only be for family,friends and for me to enjoy driving again. For the past three days I have literally been smiling I will never drive a pax again and it is during the peak season here in Austin where I can actually make a profit. Welp, that is that and never felt so free since 2015 lol, no fear of lawsuits from being in accident, no dealing with pax requests, no almost getting in an accident (which I can count 12 times I was almost in a accident that was not my fault) No being rated, no stupid txts from U/L, no looking for surges, no waiting to figure out the seasons and when to drive, no pissing off valet, no door slams, no music requests, no food eaten in car, no......list goes on and on  Awesome feeling to turn apps off


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

What car/mileage so I'm emotionally prepared for my ultimate demise?


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

NPB: DNR

(No paragraph breaks)


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> What car/mileage so I'm emotionally prepared for my ultimate demise?


178,something


----------



## Uberon1986 (Apr 14, 2016)

White smoke is bad you have a leak in you’re engine block it’s probably due to antifreeze and oil are mixing together. Check to see if you’re low on antifreeze and check you’re oil as well looks around you’re valve cover gasket if you see any signs of antifreeze or oil leak around the covers.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uberon1986 said:


> White smoke is bad you have a leak in you're engine block it's probably due to antifreeze and oil are mixing together. Check to see if you're low on antifreeze and check you're oil as well looks around you're valve cover gasket if you see any signs of antifreeze or oil leak around the covers.


anitfreeze and oil mixing - cracked block. 
Dead car.
Check antifreeze to see if it is milky white. Bad news.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberon1986 said:


> White smoke is bad you have a leak in you're engine block it's probably due to antifreeze and oil are mixing together. Check to see if you're low on antifreeze and check you're oil as well looks around you're valve cover gasket if you see any signs of antifreeze or oil leak around the covers.


178,000 miles.
Potential head gasket.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Finally got an assesmemt and it was code P0302 , cylinder 2 misfiring due to a coil, 49 dollar part and threw 100 at mechanic friend for fixing.the thing about these are they are like dominos and once one goes out the others do shortly after http://www.answers.com/Q/What_does_error_code_P0302_for_the_check_engine_light_mean

Not sure why there was white smoke but the smell was from fuel not registering to the coil...Imsuppose it was fuel burning that caused white smoke who knows...

Damn car has been through a lot, the millennium falcon doesn't have shit on this Altima lol


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

Sweet fix. Now get back to driving.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MarcG said:


> Sweet fix. Now get back to driving.


A " Well Utilized " car can earn more before the wheels fall off !


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Your post sounds exactly like when I got fired from a terrible job I stuck around way too long at. I had a horrible demoralizing boss, but I needed the job badly and was desperate. Then I got fired and suddenly the responsibility of choosing to quit was removed from me and the deed was done.. I felt elated. And then I found out that because I was fired and didn’t quit I got $1200 severance and I practically danced my way out of there. LOL


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> So my car has taken a crap, pretty certain this time, I rode it out once before when the car would not start, but somehow started again AFTER paying 400 dollars to get it towed to a shop and back after the car somehow worked fine... but now the engine is shaking and there is white smoke, the chances of it being a small fix is small, and got to thinking...even if it is an easy fix (which how could it be) do I really want to do this anymore? Even in my old car that I have superglued together to make this work, do I want to ever drive another pax? No. All of the sudden I am feeling free, Since 2015 I can count a handful of positives and literally thousands of negatives (if I counted). Even in a pos car this gig was not worth it. I have had jobs in between driving, but I am debating on pulling the numbers and the years together doing this as a reference for others, but why should I care? It is clearly a bad gig, but lets face it, we are bored and we have cars, or we ignore the fact it costs money to drive strangers, or we are addicted to the stories, or whatever reason. The rates are insanely low, and anyone doing this in a car that they are not ready to walk away from on an instant is really in for a surprise how bad of a deal this really is. All I know is I cannot wait for my next car to only be for family,friends and for me to enjoy driving again. For the past three days I have literally been smiling I will never drive a pax again and it is during the peak season here in Austin where I can actually make a profit. Welp, that is that and never felt so free since 2015 lol, no fear of lawsuits from being in accident, no dealing with pax requests, no almost getting in an accident (which I can count 12 times I was almost in a accident that was not my fault) No being rated, no stupid txts from U/L, no looking for surges, no waiting to figure out the seasons and when to drive, no pissing off valet, no door slams, no music requests, no food eaten in car, no......list goes on and on  Awesome feeling to turn apps off


I wish I could walk away from my day job with the enthusiastic liberation that so many on here walk away from Rideshare with. But the reason the headaches are so many is that the pay is good.

Glad the fix was simple. See you around here, indefinitely.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

agree with tohunt4me .
(I can't believe I just said that.)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Worse things Could happen . . .


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Worse things Could happen . . .


What is your favorite pizza at your shop?, I am not being sarcastic


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Used to like the supreme.
Then drifted to the meat lovers.

Lately im in a double pepperoni deep dish pan phase.

Now. I love pizza hut.
But they dont have Green Olives.
No ONE DOES ANYMORE !
I love Green Olives on pizza !

They dont have cheddar cheese.

Years ago i worked at a pizza place
That had TACO PIZZAS.

ALSO CHEDDAR CHEESE AND ITALIAN SAUSAGE MAKES A PRETTY TASTY PIZZA !

Maybe i should be telling Pizza Hut this .

You know what else is delicious ?
They have a shredded BBQ beef topping.
BBQ Beef with honey BBQ sauce and melted cheese makes a Tasty Pizza.

May not sound like it
But Try It !


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Used to like the supreme.
> Then drifted to the meat lovers.
> 
> Lately im in a double pepperoni deep dish pan phase.
> ...


A mom-n-pop shop near me makes a Mexi-pizza.
It is delicious.


----------



## UberEaters (Nov 15, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> So my car has taken a crap, pretty certain this time, I rode it out once before when the car would not start, but somehow started again AFTER paying 400 dollars to get it towed to a shop and back after the car somehow worked fine... but now the engine is shaking and there is white smoke, the chances of it being a small fix is small, and got to thinking...even if it is an easy fix (which how could it be) do I really want to do this anymore? Even in my old car that I have superglued together to make this work, do I want to ever drive another pax? No. All of the sudden I am feeling free, Since 2015 I can count a handful of positives and literally thousands of negatives (if I counted). Even in a pos car this gig was not worth it. I have had jobs in between driving, but I am debating on pulling the numbers and the years together doing this as a reference for others, but why should I care? It is clearly a bad gig, but lets face it, we are bored and we have cars, or we ignore the fact it costs money to drive strangers, or we are addicted to the stories, or whatever reason. The rates are insanely low, and anyone doing this in a car that they are not ready to walk away from on an instant is really in for a surprise how bad of a deal this really is. All I know is I cannot wait for my next car to only be for family,friends and for me to enjoy driving again. For the past three days I have literally been smiling I will never drive a pax again and it is during the peak season here in Austin where I can actually make a profit. Welp, that is that and never felt so free since 2015 lol, no fear of lawsuits from being in accident, no dealing with pax requests, no almost getting in an accident (which I can count 12 times I was almost in a accident that was not my fault) No being rated, no stupid txts from U/L, no looking for surges, no waiting to figure out the seasons and when to drive, no pissing off valet, no door slams, no music requests, no food eaten in car, no......list goes on and on  Awesome feeling to turn apps off


Looks like you got your sign to quit. Hopefully you have enough money to last until you get a new job


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> I got fired and suddenly the responsibility of choosing to quit was removed from me and the deed was done.. I felt elated.


I got fired more than once. Each time it was a tremendous relief.


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> A mom-n-pop shop near me makes a Mexi-pizza.
> It is delicious.


I never tried it, I never even knew it was a thing before I did UE. Had to do pickups a few times, always so slow in these shops. Now I just decline them.


----------



## UberEaters (Nov 15, 2018)

Gilby said:


> I got fired more than once. Each time it was a tremendous relief.


Why keep going back if it was a relief


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Sodium101 said:


> View attachment 276617
> View attachment 276618
> 
> 
> I never tried it, I never even knew it was a thing before I did UE. Had to do pickups a few times, always so slow in these shops. Now I just decline them.


Whole Foods hot bar has a Mexican Lasagna. Excellent


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Gilby said:


> I got fired more than once. Each time it was a tremendous relief.


Like wanting to breaking up with a girl....But u don't .
Just make her miserable 
Until she breaks up with U.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberEaters said:


> Why keep going back if it was a relief


Unemployment insurance?

Or, like hitting yourself with a hammer ... if feels so good when you stop.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

UberEaters said:


> Why keep going back if it was a relief


Never went back to the same job, just same work in a different city.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Unemployment insurance?


I was never unemployed for a very long time. Couple of weeks. And severance pay was pretty generous. Of course, I was always willing to move for a job - worked in Wisconsin, New York, Michigan, Minnesota, Ohio, etc. Sort of the Great Lakes circuit. The only Great Lake I have not lived near is Lake Huron. I am scouting jobs in Alpena, Michigan. <g> (Not really.... I might have to give up Uber!)


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm a glutton for punishment. Can I say "I quit" if what I really did was take a 3 year break from driving?

Back in 2015 I was trying to earn full time income - all I did was develop a healthy dose of cynicism towards people. BASTAD didn't leave me a tip, I let it ruin my day. Trying to get Lyft to release their 20% commission had me driving weekend nights, early mornings, accepting every stupid long distance ping.

Now, I want ride share to cover my car expense. $400/month is $100/week. I drive until I get about $30 and stop. 3 days of that and Lyft throws about $100 weekly into my account and I'm done. Car payment is $300, insurance and maintenance and fuel is the rest.

Now that I don't NEED the money, I'm just making enough to ease up on the monthly bills, I'm much happier.

Still hate the non tipping BASTADS, but can shrug it off now.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

i love life without car payments 
Feels like, victory

I’d Rather pay a mortgage on an investment property.
Long term strategy v. Short term immediate gratification. 

But that’s crazy me


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

DieselkW said:


> Back in 2015 I was trying to earn full time income - all I did was develop a healthy dose of cynicism towards people. BASTAD didn't leave me a tip, I let it ruin my day. Trying to get Lyft to release their 20% commission had me driving weekend nights, early mornings, accepting every stupid long distance ping.
> 
> Still hate the non tipping BASTADS, but can shrug it off now.


Hey wait a minute. Not ALL Bastids don't tip.
I tip well.
Especially Uber/Lyft drivers.


----------



## UberEaters (Nov 15, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Hey wait a minute. Not ALL Bastids don't tip.
> I tip well.
> Especially Uber/Lyft drivers.


He said Bastads not bastids&#8230; jesus man



UberBastid said:


> Unemployment insurance?
> 
> Or, like hitting yourself with a hammer ... if feels so good when you stop.


I'll have to try that and put it on YouTube. Prob make more money


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberEaters said:


> He said Bastads not bastids&#8230; jesus man


Oh yea. Didn't notice that.
Different clan.
The Bastads live on the _other _side of the tracks.

Us Bastids, we up town folk.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Oh yea. Didn't notice that.
> Different clan.
> The Bastads live on the _other _side of the tracks.
> 
> Us Bastids, we up town folk.


Yes butt....

Uptown Redding...

IS the other side of the tracks....8>)

Rakos


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I know why I want to stop doing this, but why would anyone else?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

So I changed out my other three coils, well not I, my mechanic friend, and as you see in the first coil there is oil due to a gasket needing to be changed within the engine. So preventative maintenance at 168 parts and 160 labor, the labor was also for the hour plus job changing my door handle. What I did not see, is anyone from Uber around to help out lol. Had I paid a shop, easily around 500 for both jobs.Just a few of the many, if not a hundred of things that need to be changed out eventually.


----------

